# Which is better? Samson SR950 or ATH-M20x?



## sygeek (Aug 20, 2016)

Currently I own a sennheiser HD419

Edit: Also, how's DTX910 in comparison to those?


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 20, 2016)

SR850 owner here, sound quality is top notch but its very uncomfortable, try M30X


----------



## sygeek (Aug 20, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> SR850 owner here, sound quality is top notch but its very uncomfortable, try M30X



m30x is out of budget..


----------

